# Bananas



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Are bananas constipating or not? I've read conflicting reports where some say they are and others don't - can anyone tell me which is correct. I thought as banana contains natural inulin they would be good for constipation but I'm just so confused when I read reports that say it makes it worse.Anyone?


----------



## lovecolours (Oct 17, 2007)

From my experience, bananas only form more solid and fuller stool and hence people assumes it constipates you. It is meant for dirrea. But it requires pressure to squeeze out when you "go". Papaya is much easier as it automatically comes out. I have to take at least 5 bananas to "go".Sorry for being so graphic.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think bananas are part of the BRAT diet for diarrhea because they lack things that tend to make diarrhea worse that a lot of other fruits have rather than they directly force the stool to be harder, drier and hard to pass.Now if you eat bananas instead of other fruits that have things that tend to loosen up the stools (so replace the peach or pear you have with lunch with a banana) you may be more constipated a day or two later as you don't have the sorbitol from the peach or pear to draw water into the stool.There really isn't a direct mechanism by which a food can constipate you. Many foods lack fiber or things like sorbitol that make the stool looser or softer. If you fill up on the won't help you at all foods there isn't enough room to eat enough of the probably will help foods.K.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Think I understand this now.


----------

